

Show HN: A curated list of awesome lists - fibo
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome

======
dlsym
Why are you not curating a curated list of curated curating-lists?

~~~
mofle
This is what you're looking for: [https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-
awesome-awesome-awes...](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-awesome-
awesome-awesome)

~~~
tacone
Wow, that escalated quickly.

------
coco1989
this is like Yahoo when it was on the buffalo server

